# Kindle power on problems



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

I purchased my Kindle 3 from Target about 60 days ago.  Lately it has been randomly resetting itself.  I also have issues turning the Kindle power on. I hold the power key to the right for 15 seconds and the Kindle resets and then works fine, but I seem to be having to do this way too often.  Amazon sent me a new Kindle, but the replacement is also having trouble powering on (but doesnt reset itself while I am reading.)  I only have about 30 books on my Kindle.

Has anyone experiened anything like this? Any ideas?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you using a cover with hinges?


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2010)

I had this same issue. Since I removed the amazon cover (with the hinges) I have not had any lockups. I went though two kindles to figure this out. I know it sounds crazy but try it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

